# Another New Diesel owner



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Congrats, After like 10,000 miles as it takes 60,000 miles ,yes 60,000 to fully break in this diesel , you will start to see nice MPG and most modern diesels take this long to break in . I am at almost 5,000 miles and my best tank was 920 miles to 18 gallons . went 60 to 65 and was very hard to do so lol. Keep tires around 42 PSI and enjoy great MPG and a real fun to drive car on the highway and around town . The Chitty Chitty bang bang car.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats a welcome aboard!

Rob


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

Congrats and welcome. You are going to LOVE the TD.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

BradHerr said:


> Friday, the 21st should be the last 180 mile round trip commute in my 27 mpg Grand Am (currently has 304,xxx miles on odometer).


Now THAT is wringing use from a vehicle :not_worthy:

I did put 253,000 on a Mazda Protege before I sold it and bought my Oldsmobile Intrigue. I do know by that stage a car will have multiple problems, that you have to ignore. :mellow:


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome to CT and congrats on the new CTD!


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Congrats on your new ride...nice color. 

Sounds like you drive your cars...no garage queens here. Actually, that's what most of us expect from our CTDs. There are times, I would like to take the Corvette or my GMC pickup places simply because I hadn't driven them in a while. Then I think of the gas I'm going to use to go the distance and I end up taking the Cruze. You have to realize the Vette is a blast to drive and, it actualy gets very decent mileage like, over 30 on the highway. It makes sense tough when you realize how much I love to drive the Cruze. I have to agree, the CTD is addictive...and that's a good thing!!! 

I suppose you could liken my addiction to that of an AA member: "Hi, my name is Jerry and I'm a CTD addict!"...lol.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Congrats on the new Diesel!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats on finally pulling the trigger on a CTD.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

My only regret in buying the diesel is I don't get to drive it enough. I have only done 17,000km in 18 months, but completely trouble free and I am planning a trip next month that should add about 3,000km to this. The way I have to drive to work is really hard on fuel economy as a lot of 50k speed limits and a lot of traffic lights and yet I still get about 10 liters (23.5215mpg US) per hundred k. All of this in a 12km trip to work is not good for any car.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

BradHerr said:


> After several months of looking, test driving and bothering my local dealer, I finally purchased my first new car!! I went with a Silver Ice Metallic Diesel. I may get to pick it up Saturday or at the latest Monday (it is a dealer trade).
> Friday, the 21st should be the last 180 mile round trip commute in my 27 mpg Grand Am (currently has 304,xxx miles on odometer) . I believe my carpool partner will be happy with the upgrade! I can't wait to get it and start making it my own.


Hello BradHerr,

Welcome to Cruze Talk and congratulations on your recent purchase of your first new car being a Cruze Diesel! We are excited for you to start driving your vehicle and enjoying your ownership experience. If you ever have any questions, please feel free to send us a private message so we can assist. 

Sincerely,

Laura M.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Welcome diesel brother!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

It looks like it will be Monday before I get to take delivery. I will post pictures as soon as I can.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

BradHerr said:


> After several months of looking, test driving and bothering my local dealer, I finally purchased my first new car!! I went with a Silver Ice Metallic Diesel. I may get to pick it up Saturday or at the latest Monday (it is a dealer trade).
> Friday, the 21st should be the last 180 mile round trip commute in my 27 mpg Grand Am (currently has 304,xxx miles on odometer) . I believe my carpool partner will be happy with the upgrade! I can't wait to get it and start making it my own.


Welcome, and excellent choice on color, we have twins


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> Congrats, After like 10,000 miles as it takes 60,000 miles ,yes 60,000 to fully break in this diesel , you will start to see nice MPG and most modern diesels take this long to break in . I am at almost 5,000 miles and my best tank was 920 miles to 18 gallons . went 60 to 65 and was very hard to do so lol. Keep tires around 42 PSI and enjoy great MPG and a real fun to drive car on the highway and around town . The Chitty Chitty bang bang car.


Not doubting at all what you're saying about a long break-in period for the CTD, but where did you find that information? I googled the subject and, only from a very general review, it looks like other "experts" don't quite agree with what you're saying. Some have said most diesel engines will have done "all the breaking in their going to do" by about 10k miles.

Using fuel mileage as an indicator, it looks like many diesel owners hit their high mpg peak at about 4k miles. My uneducated guess is that fuel mileage might be an indicator of the break-in status of your engine. I guess my question for you is, what indicator do you use to determine whether the engine is broken in or not. Another, if you bought a used diesel not knowing how many miles were on it, could you tell if it were broken in or not?

I'm not saying you're wrong and someone else is right, I'm just trying to get smarter on the issue. Thanks for your excellent comments on CruzeTalk.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> Not doubting at all what you're saying about a long break-in period for the CTD, but where did you find that information? I googled the subject and, only from a very general review, it looks like other "experts" don't quite agree with what you're saying. Some have said most diesel engines will have done "all the breaking in their going to do" by about 10k miles.
> 
> Using fuel mileage as an indicator, it looks like many diesel owners hit their high mpg peak at about 4k miles. My uneducated guess is that fuel mileage might be an indicator of the break-in status of your engine. I guess my question for you is, what indicator do you use to determine whether the engine is broken in or not. Another, if you bought a used diesel not knowing how many miles were on it, could you tell if it were broken in or not?
> 
> I'm not saying you're wrong and someone else is right, I'm just trying to get smarter on the issue. Thanks for your excellent comments on CruzeTalk.


I remember reading somewhere that peak fuel economy and performance comes at around 40K miles. I think it was in a long term test in a magazine, where they tested acceleration and whatnot when new and then again at 40K miles. Certainly not a scientific answer.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

I think "break-in" needs to be defined. Some parts "break-in" faster than others. For example the cam-to-follower/lifter interface and valve stem-to-rocker arm contact points "break-in" relatively quickly, in a few hours, where the piston ring-to-cylinder walls "break-in" over several hundred, possibly thousands of miles. 
It can be assumed that the generic term "break-in" is referring to the point when the engine as a whole becomes most efficient. One way to measure engine efficiency is fuel economy. Fuel economy is very easy to measure and is non-intrusive to the engine. But, there are so many variables that affect fuel mileage, it is hard to get scientific results with real world conditions
A series of compression tests at specific mileage intervals would track cylinder compression and eventually peak when "break-in" is complete. This would be a more accurate representation of what is going on inside the engine and be a little more controlled than the fuel economy measurement. 
If we are talking fuel economy to determine how "broke-in" a car is, I think the whole car needs to be considered. Wheel bearings "break-in", transmissions "break-in" and the list goes on. All moving parts, including alternators, timing belt tensioners and AC compressors all require energy to move and all "break-in" and all affect fuel economy. 
It would be hard to determine the exact point that the entire car gets "broke-in" but, it's going to be fun driving it in the mean time.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

BradHerr said:


> I think "break-in" needs to be defined. Some parts "break-in" faster than others. For example the cam-to-follower/lifter interface and valve stem-to-rocker arm contact points "break-in" relatively quickly, in a few hours, where the piston ring-to-cylinder walls "break-in" over several hundred, possibly thousands of miles.
> It can be assumed that the generic term "break-in" is referring to the point when the engine as a whole becomes most efficient. One way to measure engine efficiency is fuel economy. Fuel economy is very easy to measure and is non-intrusive to the engine. But, there are so many variables that affect fuel mileage, it is hard to get scientific results with real world conditions
> A series of compression tests at specific mileage intervals would track cylinder compression and eventually peak when "break-in" is complete. This would be a more accurate representation of what is going on inside the engine and be a little more controlled than the fuel economy measurement.
> If we are talking fuel economy to determine how "broke-in" a car is, I think the whole car needs to be considered. Wheel bearings "break-in", transmissions "break-in" and the list goes on. All moving parts, including alternators, timing belt tensioners and AC compressors all require energy to move and all "break-in" and all affect fuel economy.
> It would be hard to determine the exact point that the entire car gets "broke-in" but, it's going to be fun driving it in the mean time.


Interesting, I have never thought of "break-in" as involving so many specific components. I guess I just always thought of it as piston/ring sealing and compression, but everything you say is indeed a part of it. As for the driving fun, I can attest to that, with 47K miles of fun so far


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

diesel said:


> As for the driving fun, I can attest to that, with 47K miles of fun so far


I'm not big on being an "early adopter". My first new car was a 1992 Mazda Protege (4th model year of that generation). The next a 2000 Oldsmobile Intrigue (3rd model year, and 2nd with the Shortstar engine.)

Seeing posts from people getting into the 40K range here without major issues, did help persuade me to "leap" into diesel driving. But it also helps, that the rest of the Cruze design has been well vetted in real world conditions.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

OK Brad......It's Monday.........we're waiting for the first owner report.

And, I'll assume it is now in your possesion so, Congratulations on your new car!

Rob


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Picked the car up this morning, I am loving it, the wife loves it, the kids love it! 
I had to return to dealer to have them look at the pandora icon not showing up on the MyLink display. That is a minor issue and doesn't take anything away from the overall buying experience. 
I've only got this picture from the dealer so far, I will post more later and start a build thread(I've already got got my 12v outlets hot all the time)


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Louuuuking gooood Brad.

Rob


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

BradHerr said:


> Picked the car up this morning, I am loving it, the wife loves it, the kids love it!
> I had to return to dealer to have them look at the pandora icon not showing up on the MyLink display. That is a minor issue and doesn't take anything away from the overall buying experience.
> I've only got this picture from the dealer so far, I will post more later and start a build thread(I've already got got my 12v outlets hot all the time)
> View attachment 62969


Nice colour, tinted windows make it look even better and are useful as well, especially in summer when it gets hot. Enjoy your ride, I love mine.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

BradHerr said:


> Picked the car up this morning, I am loving it, the wife loves it, the kids love it!
> I had to return to dealer to have them look at the pandora icon not showing up on the MyLink display. That is a minor issue and doesn't take anything away from the overall buying experience.
> I've only got this picture from the dealer so far, I will post more later and start a build thread(I've already got got my 12v outlets hot all the time)
> View attachment 62969


Good lookin diesel! What did they do to fix the pandora icon? Mine has not had it since I got my car, just never bothered me enough to take it back to the dealer yet.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

DieselMan33 said:


> Good lookin diesel! What did they do to fix the pandora icon? Mine has not had it since I got my car, just never bothered me enough to take it back to the dealer yet.


They are going to try and reflash the radio. Another member already had that tried on his with no success. The dealer is ordering him a new radio. I saw where a different member had a battery running down due to the wrong radio being installed in his diesel. I am leaning more to the later.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Nice colour, tinted windows make it look even better and are useful as well, especially in summer when it gets hot. Enjoy your ride, I love mine.


I went and got estimates on tint today! I can't wait to get it installed. The car came with the "Solar Ray Light" tint from the factory and I am going to add 35% all the way around.


----------



## LemonGolf (Feb 17, 2014)

ParisTNDude said:


> Not doubting at all what you're saying about a long break-in period for the CTD, but where did you find that information? I googled the subject and, only from a very general review, it looks like other "experts" don't quite agree with what you're saying. Some have said most diesel engines will have done "all the breaking in their going to do" by about 10k miles.
> 
> Using fuel mileage as an indicator, it looks like many diesel owners hit their high mpg peak at about 4k miles. My uneducated guess is that fuel mileage might be an indicator of the break-in status of your engine. I guess my question for you is, what indicator do you use to determine whether the engine is broken in or not. Another, if you bought a used diesel not knowing how many miles were on it, could you tell if it were broken in or not?
> 
> I'm not saying you're wrong and someone else is right, I'm just trying to get smarter on the issue. Thanks for your excellent comments on CruzeTalk.


He found it in this monster thread: Break-in Period - TDIClub Forums

...took me a solid three days of reading to make it all the way through.

Congratulations on the new CTD, Brad!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

BradHerr said:


> Picked the car up this morning, I am loving it, the wife loves it, the kids love it!
> I had to return to dealer to have them look at the pandora icon not showing up on the MyLink display. That is a minor issue and doesn't take anything away from the overall buying experience.
> I've only got this picture from the dealer so far, I will post more later and start a build thread(I've already got got my 12v outlets hot all the time)
> View attachment 62969


Looks great!


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

LemonGolf said:


> He found it in this monster thread: Break-in Period - TDIClub Forums
> 
> ...took me a solid three days of reading to make it all the way through.
> 
> Congratulations on the new CTD, Brad!


My congratulations to Brad as well...my suggestion, just drive it like you've driven every other car in your life. If your last one lasted 300K, I wouldn't mess with that success!...lol.

I read a lot of that thread as well and if you wanted to support your theory that the engine is broken in at the factory, or that it takes 100,000 miles to break it in, you could do it using that thread. But, I think that just goes to show you that everyone has an opinion and no one knows for sure. To prove your break-in theory, I think you would have to measure the performance of a hundred similar cars (or at least 20 or so) and have many of them to use a different tactic for break-in to determine the "right way"...lol.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

BradHerr said:


> Picked the car up this morning, I am loving it, the wife loves it, the kids love it!
> I had to return to dealer to have them look at the pandora icon not showing up on the MyLink display. That is a minor issue and doesn't take anything away from the overall buying experience.
> I've only got this picture from the dealer so far, I will post more later and start a build thread(I've already got got my 12v outlets hot all the time)
> View attachment 62969


OK, I'm game. What is the trick Mod into getting all of your 12V outlets hot all of the time?


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

vwgtiglx said:


> OK, I'm game. What is the trick Mod into getting all of your 12V outlets hot all of the time?


Here is a link. Basically replaced the relay with a fuse. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-...y-how-make-12-power-outlets-hot-all-time.html


----------

